# Sutton Hospital, SW London - July 2017



## Brewtal (Aug 19, 2017)

Visited with Gromr123. We met up with Prettyvacant71 recently to cover some more of the site and it has been sealed up pretty tight. Not tight enough for us to get back in the Chiltern Ward again though. I guess what with it being summer hols the scrotes have been having fun and someone has given the place a good once over. They have even gone to the trouble of closing the doors to the lift shaft, for very understandable reasons.

As is the way it takes me forever to get round to doing anything with my pics!

Some history shamelessly pillaged from Grom's report:

Sutton Hospital was a large facility, but a lot of the site has now fallen into derelict following successive closures of the different wings and branches. The main Sutton Hospital site has been completely demolished, but many other parts of the hospital still remain with an uncertain future.

The current site management (Epsom and St Helier University Hospitals NHS Trust) are slowing moving facilities over to St Helier Hospital, which is on the north side of Sutton.

The wing we explored was the Chiltern Wing, a unit specialising in Mental health treatment.

The chiltern wing was initially closed for 6 months in August 2009 due to the discovery of legionella bacteria in water systems. However it seems it was never re-opened.

The explore:

A very chilled mooch around the place. We did have 3 teens follow us in but they bottled it within minutes of us descending into the darkness below them. Thank god! This was my first modern hospital, not really my thing I've gotta say. A bit too chaved and not enough natural decay. Still a fun way to waste an afternoon.




























Can't take this one anywhere without him pissing about! 































I can still smell this room, god knows what was in here but it was rotten!























































We found out the second time we came, this was the Electroconvulsive therapy ward. The thought of having ECT done is terrifying to me. I have a schizophrenic Aunt who has has it done and seeing her cry in horror when she was telling us about it when we visited her is something that will stay with me forever.


































Lift motor:






















Now my favourite part - the boiler house! 

























Captain Shenanigans doing what ever it takes to get his shot!




Thanks for looking!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 20, 2017)

That's a good amount of photos but recorded well. But what a mess this place is in, you can see where the thieves have been, but some other rooms of the hospital are tidy.


----------



## smiler (Aug 20, 2017)

I like seeing posts from here, it's a shame it bein trashed but you got good shots especially of the exterior, Most Enjoyable Brewtal, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice set there mate.you covered it well.i must admit I agree with you I ain't a great fan of modern clean stuff.i enjoy the decay of places.i did one new hospital a while back what did the rounds and it did nothing for me.yet people where going mad for it.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Aug 20, 2017)

Great stuff Brewtal. Still considering a return to this, just so I can visit that boiler house. And maybe that dank cellar...


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 20, 2017)

RedX_unleashed said:


> Great stuff Brewtal. Still considering a return to this, just so I can visit that boiler house. And maybe that dank cellar...



Hate to break it to you mate but it was also sealed. We laughed at how easy it was the first time, when we went back we discovered that the door has had a plate put across it. Plus you would have the added bonus of going _over_ the hoarding this time!


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 20, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Nice set there mate.you covered it well.i must admit I agree with you I ain't a great fan of modern clean stuff.i enjoy the decay of places.i did one new hospital a while back what did the rounds and it did nothing for me.yet people where going mad for it.



Cheers mate. Think if I'd gone alone I would've felt like it was a waste of an afternoon as it was a bit meh, but I always have a good laugh with Grom so was worth it. The boiler house was a nice surprise to finish with though. It just seemed so dull with the likes of St Brigid's fresh in my mind. Needed more grime!


----------



## Gromr (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice photos, came out good! Glad one of us was sensible enough to not do an entire report of just fisheye photos haha. 
That boiler was a really cool bonus too.


----------



## krela (Aug 20, 2017)

ECT is still used in modern psychiatry. The recently built mental health hospital here which replaced Barrow Gurney has a custom built ECT suite. It's only done with patient consent these days although it still seems a dubious practice, then again much of the world of psychiatry is.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Aug 20, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Hate to break it to you mate but it was also sealed. We laughed at how easy it was the first time, when we went back we discovered that the door has had a plate put across it. Plus you would have the added bonus of going _over_ the hoarding this time!



They blocked up the hoarding gap on the south side eh? Well that's a useful heads up. Now I know to wait until my recent foot injury has completely healed before I go full ninja mode again haha. TBH I was amazed the gap was even there. Kinda like building the great wall of China, but then forgetting to lower the portcullis.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 21, 2017)

That shot through the broken glass is great  nice one Brewtal!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Aug 23, 2017)

Great to see you again Brewtal and to meet Grom

A very comprehensive photo tour you have made there...you actually have made this place look more appealing


----------

